#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Benefietvoorstelling: Najib Amhali & Karam Med.

## Spitsboef

*Op zaterdag 19 april* houdt stichting Karam Med in de *Theaterfabriek te Amsterdam* een benefiettheatershow met de beste cabaretier van Nederland: *Najib Amhali*. Op deze avond zal Najib Amhali zijn nieuwste show: *''Zorg dat je erbij komt*'' ten uitvoer brengen. Deze voorstelling wordt gevolgd door een spetterend 80's en 90's feest. 

*Karam Med is een medische hulporganisatie die arme mensen in Marokko met een ziekte of aandoening gratis aan een operatie helpt.* Zowel Najib Amhali als voormalig profvoetballer Dries Boussatta zijn ambassadeur van deze stichting. 

Wil jij deze stichting steunen n voorrang krijgen voor deze unieke show van Najib? Word dan nu donateur van Karam Med. Dat kan al voor tien euro per maand! De eerste 600 donateurs, die voor minimaal 6 maanden donateur blijven, krijgen voorrang bij de kaartverkoop van deze voorstelling. Een unieke kans, zeker omdat de shows van Najib door het hele land altijd pijlsnel uitverkocht zijn.

De opbrengst van deze benefietvoorstelling komt geheel ten goede aan stichting Karam Med. Met de opbrengst zal Karam Med project Operatie Marokko 2008 financieren. Tijdens dit project zal een groep van chirurgen en operatieassistentes uit Nederland naar Clinique Rif in Tetouan gaan om daar gratis kansarme mensen met een ziekte of aandoening te opereren.

Meer informatie over de stichting vind je op www.stichtingkarammed.nl
Informatie over de show en de kaartverkoop vind je hieronder. 


Show en kaartverkoop
De show vindt plaats in de Theaterfabriek in Amsterdam. De zaal gaat open om 18.45 uur, de voorstelling start om 19.45 uur. Naderhand duurt het feest van 22.00 tot 01.00 uur.

De toegangskaarten en donatieformulieren worden verkocht vanaf 12 maart, bij het Maximus Steakhouse aan het Max Euweplein 27-29 te Amsterdam. Karam Med heeft voor deze manier van verkopen gekozen om misbruik door handelaren te voorkomen. 

Mensen kunnen n kaartje per donateur kopen. Het donatieformulier wordt bij Maximus ingevuld, waarna het kaartje voor de voorstelling kan worden gekocht. Kaarten kunnen van maandag t/m donderdag na 17:00 uur en van vrijdag t/m zondag vanaf 14:00 uur worden opgehaald. Er zijn gewone kaarten van 60 euro en VIP-kaarten van150 euro. De VIP?s hebben de beste plaatsen tijdens de show en krijgen toegang tot het exclusieve VIP-deck waar zij de gehele avond gratis kunnen genieten van een hapje en een drankje. Alle kaarten zijn inclusief show, feest en een lot voor de loterij.

Let op: als je van ver komt om donateur te worden en een toegangskaart te halen, bel dan voor je vertrekt even naar Maximus Steakhouse 020-6265300 of er nog kaarten zijn. 

*Spitsboef,*

----------


## almanal

en was het een geslaagd feest????

----------


## almanal

echt gaaf initiatief zeg! ik zou het gaaf vinden om een keer mee te gaan naar tetouan. ik heb altijd al dit soort werk leuk gevonden.

----------

